# New member and pics of my '04 Pulse Red



## smokehouse (Apr 25, 2008)

2004 Pulse Red M6 owner...

Nothing too fancy with the mods:

-B&W short throw shifter
-Resonator delete
-Flowmaster cat-back
-19" AZA Z02's with Toyo T1R in 245
-Predator "canned" tune
-AEM CAI therm wrapped
-Front splitter
-Holden side markers (wired through)
-'06 tails
-tinted windows (first mod...a must have)































Shot of tails and moved badge back when I had my C6 Motorsport whels in 18"









My older wheels that recently bit the dust in an accident:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice Ride!!!


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Sharp lookin. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

defenitly one of the nicest 04's ive seen, Looking sharp! :cheers


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*Killer finish on that Goat!!! *Welcome to the family...:cheers:cheers Super nice 04, one of the best I have ever seen...Very Impressive for sure. Love the 06 back-lights...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome, those rims in the first couple pics look sharp!!


----------



## Dan_E (Nov 25, 2004)

Welcome to the W40 family.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

very sharp car! Welcome


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Welcome. Car looks good.


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

welcome


----------



## blackbonnie (Jul 6, 2008)

sorry to bring back an old thread, but are the 06 tails a direct swap with the 04's?


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

How did you remove your rear badges?
I have an 05 and I don't like mine, I want to take them off but I'm affraid of scratching the paint.

I would also love to get a G-T-O like you have on yours.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Do you have have 2 different complete set of rims?

I'm partial to the 5 spoke but the black ones look real sharp. 
Car looks real nice.
Welcome to the forum.
arty:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

AlanSr said:


> How did you remove your rear badges?
> I have an 05 and I don't like mine, I want to take them off but I'm affraid of scratching the paint.
> 
> I would also love to get a G-T-O like you have on yours.



You can remove them by taking a hair dryer and heating the badges to soften the glue then take some dental floss and floss them off.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

looks good!


----------



## LS1 (Oct 16, 2008)

nice, im new too i need to post some pics, its alot of work keeping a car nice. I spend alot of time with mine.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

NNNNNnnoice!!!:cheers


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice car yo!!


----------



## Sneaky626 (May 31, 2014)

smokehouse said:


> 2004 Pulse Red M6 owner...
> 
> Nothing too fancy with the mods:
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------

